# Ada New Amazonia



## peke (22 Aug 2011)

Hello peeps,


I want to hardscape my aquarium with ada power sand special and on top the new amazonia from ada but i will order the plants then and will take a week too deliver so the substrate will not be filled with water..Can i do that with ada soil or does it need to be filled with water immedialty?

Greetz


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2011)

Your fine to leave it for a week or 2 with no problems. I do it all the time.


----------



## peke (22 Aug 2011)

Oke so it will be not a problem to the substrate?

Greetz


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Aug 2011)

peke said:
			
		

> Oke so it will be not a problem to the substrate?
> 
> Greetz



nope


----------

